# Modern Arnis Symposium - A Different Viewpoint



## Dan Anderson (May 12, 2003)

Hi All,
I am now back from the east coast having had a great time at the 2003 WMAA Camp as well as other seminars I put on.  There certainly is a lot of discussion and controversy regarding the upcoming Modern Arnis Symposium, its' pros and cons.  So I thougth I'd put in my two cents worth on why it is going to be a good event.

First of all, despite what was posted in it's early promotion, this is not going to be a "pissing match of epic proportions."  Yessssss, it was described as a put up or shut up affair but I have talked to a number of the presenters and this is not their intention.  Also, Dr. Barber clarified his statement yet many people are sticking with it so as to dis the whole event entirely.  Hmmmmmm.

Second of all, if the WMAA Camp was any indication, Modern Arnis players AND players from other systems CAN and WILL get along and train together quite happily.  The WMAA Camp didn't end up in a group hug (thank goodness) but good feelings were shared by all.  Oh, to clarify something, I did give Janice a big hug as she was tested and promoted to Dayang Isa (1st degree black for those of you living out there in Loma Linda).  That HAD to be done.

Third and most important of all, this is the first Modern Arnis event where the students of Remy Presas are taking the lead in the instruction.  In all the previous camps and seminars, Prof. Presas had any one of us lead certain sections of the camp but he was the main instructor.  In this one, a number of his leading students, past and present, are the main instructors.

What makes this symposium different is the variance of the succeeding students.  Several of us, Tim Harman, Dieter Knuettel, Richard Roy, David Ng and I have all been very active in the mainstream of Modern Arnis in the last years of RP's life.  Our sections of instruction can do nothing but help fill out your own knowledge of our art.  And even though neither Jeff Delaney nor Randi Shea or Kelly Worden or the Presas family are going to be there, the richness of variety is going to be great.

Then there are some of the other instructors who have gone in their own direction either blending Modern Arnis with prior training such as Tom Bolden's pancipanci escrima or have taken a very specific aspect of Modern Arnis and developed the heck out of that, such as Bram Frank and knifework.

As you might have noticed by now, I am approaching this symposium with a very positive attitude.  Whether you can or can't make it, or can or can't afford it, please take a look at it in a new unit of time.  I ask you to cancel out all the threads you have read and written to and look at it for the reasons above.  

If you are there, let's have a great time.  If you're not, you are going to be missed.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - It appears that I have taken on the post of unofficial cheerleader for the symposium.  I refuse, however, to wear tights and carry pom-poms.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *  I refuse, however, to wear tights and carry pom-poms.
> *



THANK THE GODS!!!!!   

That being "Thor" and "Loki" of course. 

Sounds like things are shaping up to be a great training op.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2003)

Well thank you Dan.
The image of you in tights with pom poms has now left me even more deeply traumatized.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Well thank you Dan.
> The image of you in tights with pom poms has now left me even more deeply traumatized. *



You're a cop, Chad.  Buck up! :rofl: 

To all, Kaith said it right.  It is turning up to being a great training op.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - The thought of me in tights and pom-poms would be rather traumatizing, tho'.


----------



## Pappy Geo (May 12, 2003)

Doctor B,

Will you be video taping the sessions and making them available? If so I would be interested in purchasing the tape.

Sincerely 

Granpappy Geo


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Hi All,
> 
> Third and most important of all, this is the first Modern Arnis event where the students of Remy Presas are taking the lead in the instruction.  In all the previous camps and seminars, Prof. Presas had any one of us lead certain sections of the camp but he was the main instructor.  In this one, a number of his leading students, past and present, are the main instructors.
> ...



Professor Anderson
Are you saying that the seminars/camps that Dr. Shea's group are conducting are not Modern Arnis events?  The Master(s) of Tapi Tapi and Dr. Schea have been continuing teaching camps since the Professor's passing.  I mean Jeff D. and Lisa McManis are also conducting seminars/camps that are Modern Arnis events as well.

I bring this up only because this seems to be a bit generalized that "this is the first Modern Arnis event where the students...." since they have been carrying on his teachings in seminars since his unfortunate passing.

And to be honest this symposium can stand on it's own without any hype needed.  And while this is a first in getting together this wide range of instructors for one camp, I mean the list of instructors indeed alone set this apart from the other Modern Arnis seminars/events.  But I don't think it qualifies as the first where the students are going to be the teachers.

And FWIW I have sent in my money and am looking forward to attending the symposium, and learning from GM Remy's other students who I haven't seen yet.

With respect
Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 13, 2003)

Hi Mark,

Your post was well stated.  My reply:

_Originally posted by The Boar Man _
*Professor Anderson
Are you saying that the seminars/camps that Dr. Shea's group are conducting are not Modern Arnis events?  *

Absolutely not.  There has never been any question in my mind regarding that.

*The Master(s) of Tapi Tapi and Dr. Schea have been continuing teaching camps since the Professor's passing.  I mean Jeff D. and Lisa McManis are also conducting seminars/camps that are Modern Arnis events as well.*

Yes.

*I bring this up only because this seems to be a bit generalized that "this is the first Modern Arnis event where the students...." since they have been carrying on his teachings in seminars since his unfortunate passing.*

I suppose I should have said something like "the first non-organizational camp" or something  like that.

*And to be honest this symposium can stand on it's own without any hype needed.*

In a perfect world, yes.  But with all the yak and flame concerning it, I am hypeing the hell out of it.

* And while this is a first in getting together this wide range of instructors for one camp, I mean the list of instructors indeed alone set this apart from the other Modern Arnis seminars/events.  But I don't think it qualifies as the first where the students are going to be the teachers.*

In the strictest sense, I admit your point.  In the sense that his is not an organization camp (e.g. IMAF Summer camp and so forth), it is.

*And FWIW I have sent in my money and am looking forward to attending the symposium, and learning from GM Remy's other students who I haven't seen yet.*

Excellent!  I look forward to meeting and training with you and perhaps a beer afterwards as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 16, 2003)

Professor Dan

I figured as much, but do to the nature of the internet, and sometimes the way these discussion boards have gone, I figured I'd ask for some clarification.

I'll buy the first beer.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 16, 2003)

We're on.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## DoctorB (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *Doctor B,
> 
> Will you be video taping the sessions and making them available? If so I would be interested in purchasing the tape.
> ...



I would like to do that and I have two people in mind for the task.
I will contact both next week.

Jwerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## BRAM (May 22, 2003)

Hey Dan, Hey DrB...
I Just got back from Minsk, Belarus..Taught tactical knife LEO-Spec Op Seminar over there...
They all loved it and saw the connections..And this was from a group of professional who had no Modern Arnis training..
WE used the Abaniko Gunting fixed blade and a bit of Gunting folder...
I look forward to sharing the info with the attendees -students- fellow instructors @ the symposium for they will have everything from a basic to an advanced understanding of Modern Arnis concepts....
I'm off in a couple of weeks to Israel...be back just in time for the symposium...
Commandments of Steel to teach, teach @ my Modern Arnis schools there in Tel Aviv et al..and do some Anti Terror Units..
Its our 5th annual Commandments...

I think Dan had the intent correct..semantics aside..This is the first event that has Modern Arnis practioners -instructors from various times and places, none of which have any official organizational relationship to each other..
Ahh the gathering of the flock of Black Sheep..
dare I say Renegades? ROFL....
(that's an inside joke folks..Didn't catch it? read my book..ohhh bad shameless plug...)

Anyways..
I look forward to seeing you all in Buffalo..
be safe

Bram
PS: Doc..I'd like a copy of said video-DVD when its done as well!!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 22, 2003)

El Bram,
Just reminding you of the video you were going to send me.

Renegado,
Welcome back from Europe.  Reminding you as well.

Yowsah!
Dan


----------



## DoctorB (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *Hey Dan, Hey DrB...
> I Just got back from Minsk, Belarus..Taught tactical knife LEO-Spec Op Seminar over there...
> They all loved it and saw the connections..And this was from a group of professional who had no Modern Arnis training..
> ...



Hi Bram,

Last things first... I will have a copy set aside for you.

Now to the top... The group of professionals that you are referring to are not civilian martial artists... you really did mean "professionals", didn't you?

Next point... the abaniko gunting fixed blade... a very nice tool and I can see some real lessons being taught and learned based on training with that particular blade.  We are not talking small tactical folding knife in this case, are we?

You also wrote the following:

>I think Dan had the intent correct..semantics aside..This is the 
>first event that has Modern Arnis practioners -instructors from 
>various times and places, none of which have any official 
>organizational relationship to each other..
>Ahh the gathering of the flock of Black Sheep..
>dare I say Renegades? ROFL....
>(that's an inside joke folks..Didn't catch it? read my book..
hhh bad shameless plug...)

You are absolutely correct.  This event crosses over ALL of the sub
-groupings within Modern Arnis... unfortunately not every single group will be represented, but is not because people were not invited.  Quite the contrary, every group leader that I could identify WAS INVITED.

The Symposium is all about sharing and exchanging information.  
It is about renewing old friendships and making some new ones.  This event is open to any and all Modern Arnis players was well as any other martial artists who want to attend **regardless** of style or rank.

Last night I spoke for nearly two hours with a San Francisco based Serrada Eskrima Instructor who is planning to attend the Symposium.  He never had the opportunity to study with Professor and he is looking forward to seeing the different approaches to Modern Arnis that are indicated through the affiliations of the instructors listed.  

A couple of Kombaton instructors have indicated an interest in coming to the Symposium as well.  It all makes sense to me and that is part of the attraction of hosting this event.  I also have had contact with a gentleman who has trained in both Modern Arnis and Balintawak.  He is attemptting to clear his calender so that he can attend.  

There is also a FMA instructor from Maryland who is coming to the Symposium and bringing 3 students.  He has studied Balintawak, Pambaum Arnis and Pekiti Tersia.  In addition is a Filipino and 
he goes home for several months every year to train with his instructors.

My point is that this event has begun to catch the attention of a number of people OUTSIDE of the Modern Arnis sub-groups.  We have their attention BECAUSE we are offering an attractive and varied approach to how the art can be presented.  It is a near perfect one stop opportunity for everyone who decides to attend.

There is no single favored group or instructor.  There is an open instructional format that provides everyone with a couple of chances to see someone of their choice.

I am not worried about the supposed problems with putting the Symposium together.  The very same things were said about the "Gathering of Eagles".  Guess what people?  The GOE 1 & 2 were successful because people went to see the featured instructors.  The "politics" were dropped at the door and the supposed 'blood enemies' could be seen talking, working, laughing and eating together throughout both events.  If you think Modern Arnis has some politics and characters, try kenpo for awhile.

See you at the Symposium Bram.  Good luck on the next trip and get that book finalized in time to debut at the Symposium.  I am sure that there are some people waiting for the book to come out.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *See you at the Symposium Bram.  Good luck on the next trip and get that book finalized in time to debut at the Symposium.  I am sure that there are some people waiting for the book to come out.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D. *



Ditto!  Get the damned book done!  I want one (even though you haven't invited me to be in the pictures).

Your Hero,
Me


----------



## DoctorB (May 27, 2003)

I want to thank Dan Anderson for getting this thread started.  There are a couple of new Symposium items that need to be mentioned here.  

First item deals with video taping the event.  That will be done by George Denson of Video-Quest Productions.  George will have the Exclusive Rights to do the video taping.  No other taping will be allowed at the Symposium.  George will be then handle the sales and distribution of the event and plans to have a DVD product available a few weeks after the Symposium closes.

Still camera photos will be allowed, with the permission of the individual instructors conducting each of the training sessions.

Second item deals with the new article that I authored for Inside Kung Fu Magazine and first mentioned by Pappy Geo, earlier last week.  The magazine, July issue, is now on the newstands and the article is under the "My Turn" column and entitled 'Meeting of Arnis Minds'.  It can be found on page 8.  I have tried to explain why I wanted to organize the Symposium.  

The article was written in January 2003.  I state in the article that "The Symposium has developed into a program to share ideas, techniques and training.  The stated goal of the people committed to teaching at the Symposium is to view all the various permutations that individuals have developed within the art of modern arnis." 

Given the fact that I was following the lead of the people who have committed to teaching at the Symposium, all of the stuff about confrontations and nasty intentions are ridiculous drivel.
This is a positively oriented event that will help the art .  No one who has agreed to teach at the event is making a case for becoming the next or new leader of the entire art.  Those who attend will have a splendid opportunity to see what others are doing, how others have grown and matured within the art.  It is a real shame that so few people want to speak positively of this event in view of the number of members on this forum.  However those of us who are committed to establishing a strong working relationship will prevail and enjoy what is going to be a fantastic event.  

Within the next couple of days I will unveil another item that still needs some fine tuning.  Most of our Senior Masters are in agreement on this particular matter.  We again have worked quietly behind the scenes to fashion an agreement that works for all of us.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 27, 2003)

Doctor Barber

I'm glad to hear that you are going to video tape the event with a professional.  I bought one of George's tapes on a seminar that GM Remy did once  on Sinawali Applications.  It was a real good quality tape, and I think he will produce a similar product for the symposium as well.

It sounds like your getting quite a diverse group of FMA practitioners for this event.  I look forward to attending it.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *I want to thank Dan Anderson for getting this thread started.  There are a couple of new Symposium items that need to be mentioned here.
> 
> First item deals with video taping the event.  That will be done by George Denson of Video-Quest Productions.  George will have the Exclusive Rights to do the video taping.  No other taping will be allowed at the Symposium.  George will be then handle the sales and distribution of the event and plans to have a DVD product available a few weeks after the Symposium closes.
> ...



We get a cut of this action?

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *We get a cut of this action?
> 
> Yours,
> Dan *



Ooooooo......although this is not my concern, this is a very good question.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Ooooooo......although this is not my concern, this is a very good question. *



As this thread was to be a positive thread about the symposium, I did not ask this. It was nice to see that it could be asked. I think it might have been in poor taste to not tell the instructors upfront. I also think it was not set out to the participants either, some people are camara shy.

I am sure Jerome will have an answer if not a solution.
:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes, no doubt.  I think Jerome just pulled this one off recently and probably hasn't had an oppertunity to consult the instructors yet.  Time is creeping up on us and I know of one surprise project he's working against a deadline to pull off by the Sympo.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Tapps (Jun 4, 2003)

Video ?  OK, not my concern since I'm not on the ticket.

Now I hear there is a grading board.   

That gives me a bad vibe. Sorry.

I thought this was a meating of the minds thing and now it sounds more like a camp.


----------



## BRAM (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been very quiet up to till now..
Back from Minsk to shoot videos and then I leave for Israel on Saturday..

I think a grading board is OK.. I guess if any of my students wanted to test and have a cert signed by all these different Modern Arnis guys..that's very cool.
A chance to see how others from other versions-other perspectives of Modern Arnis see what we do,,
As an Instructor the best judge of me is my students..and if those that do it a bit diffferently see my students as A-OK..well that's a cool endorsement..plus its a good thing for my students..
Instructors they normally don't see reviweing and checking them out..
Having a test board doesn't change the symposium aim..
diffrent views from diffrent instructors and students all on the same topic. I don't see that ( a test board) as anything but an extension of a meeting of the minds..
I welcome the other instructor's views on my students..good or bad..
How else can we learn?

its still a symposium..or gogglely moggley a freaking camp..as if the title matters..( Is camp a bad word?????)

As for the video taping.???.It's of historical value.
All these Modern Arnis people together. Might happen again or never..anything could happen to any of us..
As for compansation? DR Barber has Video Quest coming up to do this.. Video Quest was just here filming for me. I caught part of the conversation..
Video Quest is filming it to Video-DVD..and absorbing up front the expenses, travel etc as well as filming & editing costs with the idea they get it off any possible future sales or distribution of the filming.

Since Video Quest is a production company, not someone's brother just filming it...its real deal..and it's not cheap.
I know..they do my Videos..( check my bank account..OUCH!) 
I guess if any of you, if one or many actually hired Video Quest, paid the bills,, one could talk of compensation of some sort..
Video Quest just might make their investment back in a few years..
Do you guys know of people clamoring for these videos?
yeah right....
I already told them I'd buy a set when its done..
WHY?
Did I mention its of historical value?
and I know its costing them money to do it..

Ohh by the way..George Denson of Video Quest was a private student of Professor Presas. ( yes, I teach him Arnis as well) Professor went and stayed with him..Video Quest has lots of raw footage of Professor..
George filmed seminars, camps..classes..
This is his way of giving to the symposium..like us teaching..

If its talk of compensation..I guess the fact that we are all paying our own way is statement enough..
The only compensation I know of is the fact I get to see and be with others I haven't seen for a long time or a few I haven't met yet..
I get compensated by I get to be part of this little piece of Modern Arnis history...I'd want the same recording if I was @ datu Kelly's Camp..its a piece of history of Modern Arnis..
of course that's a personal point of view...

I don't do freebies.
BUT...
I do this out of respect for DR Barber and to give back a bit to others in Modern Arnis to share what I know,
so my students come to see others in Modern Arnis..
but compensation..???
DR Barber and the symposium can't afford me or my rates..
This is how I make my living.. I teach seminars.
I get paid from the time I leave my door to the time I re-enter my house.
That's reality..Agency wants me..Pay me..I'm yours..Don't pay me..I stay home..

Well I'm off to Israel to teach the Commandments of Steel...
my yearly Knife-counter knife camp in Israel...

I'll see you guys when I get home ..

DR Barber..sorry if I went off on a rant...
Keith my apologies if I crossed any lines of decorum of this thread..

Mr Dan: George is getting our DVD's ready.He'll bring the old HOF Filipino martial art stuff to the symposium..

be safe
bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *
> 
> Well I'm off to Israel to teach the Commandments of Steel...
> ...



Bram,
You be safe as well.

Your bud, Dan


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Video ?  OK, not my concern since I'm not on the ticket.
> 
> Now I hear there is a grading board.
> ...



You are absolutely correct, it is not your concern.  If you are in attendence you will have to sign a Waiver/Release to be included in the video.  If you do not sign the release then you will have to attend a session not being recoded for that particular hour.  Since George Denson and I are taking on ALL of the Costs UPFRONT, no one has anything to say until we see your money in Georges hand!

Too bad about the "bad vibe".  You do not know anything more than there will be an option for some people to test for rank advancement.  You do not know who is going to eligible and under what conditions, do you?  The reality is that I am going to listen to the people paying for the Symposium and the instructors presenting at the Symposium.  ALL OTHER COMMENTS are without any merit until after July 14, 2003!

The Symposium is an opportunity for people to work together, exchange ideas, talk about the art as they do it, and to see as full a range of options within Modern Arnis as has ever been presented outside of the Philippines since Professor first arrived in and began teaching in the USA, Canada and Europe.

Those persons in attendence will be the evaluators of the people presenting.  If you (collective usage) are not there then your opinions are not as valid as those who attend and see it for themselves.  The formal evaluation document is ready and every person will revceive one for every session that they attend.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *
> 
> I think a grading board is OK.. I guess if any of my students wanted to test and have a cert signed by all these different Modern Arnis guys..that's very cool.
> ...



Thanks for the Support and comments Bram.  No need for me to repeat all of the things here that I have said on two other threads this morning.  Your comments have supported my positions, so I can keep this one short.

The Symposium is open to everyone who wants to attend.  There are people who can not attend.  One of those people asked if there was going to be a recoding of the event.  I answered in the affirmative because that was in the plans, but would be dealt with as a later part of the project.  The time was right to make that move.

There will be a waiver required for everyone to sign.  The compensation factor is 0/zero/nothing.  If any instructor would prefer not to be documented at the event that is ok by me.  It is not and never has been a requirement for inclusion.  

The testing/promotions board thing is consistant with the Symposium role model of the GOE2.  Some of the very same problems are apparent as well.  Not unexpected and clearly surmountable.

Talk to you later.  Have a safe trip to and from Isreal.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 5, 2003)

Ladies and Gents,

I find it interesting that as the Symposium gets nearer and nearer, more and more shots are being fired.  First it was the "put up or shut up" topic.  then it was the "kingmaker" issue (btw - I declared myself king so that locks that issue up tight).   Now it's the "ranking issue" and everybody is getting fired up about the "rightness/wrongness" of it all.

*Come on!*  The next thing someone will find wrong with the Symposium is that Lamont owes me three beers and I have the gall to collect!!!

When the Professor (Remy, not me) died, I knew we weren't going to all get together and do a group hug.  I knew that we were going to go our own way and others who weren't with "us" (i.e. WMAA troups with the WMAA, IMAF troups with the IMAF and so on), weren't going to agree.  Big deal.  There is so much historical precedent regarding that and that's all fine. 

This is like children on the playground fighting over the soccer ball and who is changing the rules mid-game!  (Yes, Kaith - it's time for me to chill as well but not quite yet.)

All the _controversy_ over the Symposium is *stupid!*

A group of instructors organized by a non-affiliated instructor is putting on a weekend event and it is giong to be video taped.  Some of the senior instructors agreed to act as a promotion board for those students who no longer have instructors or organizational affiliations.  This is going to be a one-time event.  It is as simple as that.
:soapbox: 
Frothingly yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I find it interesting that as the Symposium gets nearer and nearer, more and more shots are being fired.  First it was the "put up or shut up" topic.  then it was the "kingmaker" issue (btw - I declared myself king so that locks that issue up tight).   Now it's the "ranking issue" and everybody is getting fired up about the "rightness/wrongness" of it all.
> ...



Thanks, Dan.   Well stated and very concise.  There is an element of "stand and deliever" (my phrase) however that is always the case whenever ANYONE takes the floor to lead the instruction.  Each of us is only as good as our last performance regardless of what is being done.  

There is also the over-riding issue of cooperation and exploration within the art.  THAT is what the various instructors are going to be focusing on at the Symposium.  They have agreed to be there because they are curious about what others are doing and they want to be part of the event.  The dooms-dayers will stay at home so the coast is clear for the rest of us to have some fun.

The Symposium Testing Board will be available, IF we need it.  It is like the Symposium itself, a one time event unless someone else decides to offer another edition.  You can rest assured that I WILL NOT BE THAT PERSON.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2003)

Work has rescheduled my vacation plans for me, and I have to take a week at their leisure, yet, I still will keep my plans to be at the symposium. 

I have pre-registered, and plan on meeting and training with as many people as possible. 
:asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Work has rescheduled my vacation plans for me, and I have to take a week at their leisure, yet, I still will keep my plans to be at the symposium.
> 
> I have pre-registered, and plan on meeting and training with as many people as possible.
> :asian: *



I'm looking forward to seeing you again, Rich.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 9, 2003)

Jerome-

Have you made a teaching schedule yet?


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Jerome-
> 
> Have you made a teaching schedule yet? *



The tentative schedule will up by Friday of this week.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 10, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Cool. *



Almost there!  I have a couple of conflict to work out with the same people being paired together twice.  I really want to avoid that so the instructors have a chance to see everyone at least once and the participants do not have to make the same choices twice.  I want everyone to have a minimum of 2 teaching sessions.  That was one of the primary goals that I first set when the Symposium was being being discussed.  So Friday is still good for the tentative schedule being released.  The time frames will run 1:15 each.  I had been trying to make it 1:30 per session but that needs more work to insure that I get everyone on and no one does two session in a row.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing it. Any word about the vendor tables?


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 13, 2003)

2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium 1 
Instructor Schedule  Tentative as of June 13, 2003

Friday, July 11, 2003:
6  7 pm   Opening of Symposium and Introductions

7  8:30    Training Session #1:
Guro Bruce Chiu; Senior Master Rocky Paswik; Open Session

Saturday, July 12, 2003:

9  10:15 am  Training Session #2
Datu Dieter Knuttel; Guro David Ng; Senior Master Richard Roy

10:15  11:30 am  Training Session #3
Guro Dawud  Muhammad; SM Rocky Paswik; Guro Peter Vargas

11:30 am  12:45 pm Training Session #4
Punong Guro Tom Bolden; Senior Master Bram Frank; Open Session

12:45  2:00 pm  Training Session #5
Senior Master Dan Anderson, Datu Dieter Knuttel; Datu Tim Hartman

2:00  3:15 pm  Training Session #6
Guro Peter Vargas;  SM Richard Roy; SM Bram Frank

3:15  4:30 pm  Training Session #7
Guro David Ng, Guro Dawud Muhammad; Datu Tim Hartman      

4:30  5:45 pm  Training Session #8   
PG Tom Bolden,  SM Dan Anderson; Guro Bruce Chiu

5:45  6:00 Reserved Session & Discussion

Sunday, July 13, 2003

9  10:15 am  Open Sessions with Guest Instructors

10:15  11:30am  Open Sessions - Third Presentations/ Guests

11:30 am  12:45 pm  Open Sessions - Third Presentations/ Guests  

12:45  1:00 pm Closing the Symposium / Certificates  

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The schedule is tentative and there may be revisions based on need and re-vamping of the time frames.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 13, 2003)

> The schedule is tentative and there may be revisions based on need and re-vamping of the time frames.



I bet.

As I have said before, you took on a handful putting this thing togther;  it looks like it is shaping up nicely.

Well Done!

(you sure you won't make it an annual event????  :rofl: )

Chad


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *I bet.
> 
> As I have said before, you took on a handful putting this thing togther;  it looks like it is shaping up nicely.
> ...



Absolutely Not!

Given all of the barking, snarling and bitching that has gone on and the fact that some instructors and their students are very reluctant to participate, why would I want that headache, annually?   

The people who do attend and participate are going to have a great tme.  The instructors have all indicated by e-mail, posts or phone calls that they are ready and looking forward to being here.  There are a couple of non-Modern Arnis instructors and their students planning on attending.  These folks have indicated that they like this event because it gives them a chance to see a number of the leading Modern Arnis Instructors at a single event.

I am really looking forward to the Symposium because it will allow me to meet and train with several people whom I have not had the opportunity work with in the past.   A lot of good things will come out of this event and I expect that there will be a few surprises as always at a major event of this kind.  The people always make the event worthwhile.

If there is a Symposium 2, I will be on the program to teach, not organize and host.  There is and always will only be one, first time event and as far as the Modern Arnis Symposium is concerned, I have the honor of hosting it.  Others may well do better in the future but I am still the host of the first of its kind!

My next venture will be entirely different.

I'd love to see you at this one, because I can guarentee you that there are some things and people who are unique in terms of their Modern Arnis approaches.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *The people who do attend and participate are going to have a great tme.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the Symposium because it will allow me to meet and train with several people whom I have not had the opportunity work with in the past.   A lot of good things will come out of this event and I expect that there will be a few surprises as always at a major event of this kind.  The people always make the event worthwhile.
> ...



*DITTO!*

Tick tick tick.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## BRAM (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok..I'm home from teaching in Minsk and my annual 2 week teaching tour of Israel..Had a good time teaching security and others..

I know DR Barber said originally that the symposium was to showcase what we know not what we are alledgedly certified to do...or to celebrate our rank....I thought that was cool. I saw posted somewhere a response to Dr Barber's intent and it said rank, titles etc were as important..That we , those teaching are basically nobodies ..that we neeed to respect the rank of others..( boy is THAT rank!)
Maybe by osmosis I too could absorb another's culture and use that absorbtion to mock others as well..hmmmmmm ( sarcasm !)

I've seen Guro Dan ( Inosanto) tell us and bring for us to learn from, those that he felt were in possession of knowledge that needed to be learned.. He was first in line to learn from them.. He said its cool to put on a whitebelt attitude and go learn from those no matter their age or rank that have got a piece of the truth...

I feel this is the overall intent of the symposium..To offer us a chance to train and share with others regardless of rank or certification ..to seek out and share that knowlege and to add it to our own..
To find the Modern Arnis within our art even if its already modern Arnis.. The Art within the art..
Something very dear to Professor himself...
As he said..he was always learning...

Time is getting closer..
I look forward to learning from the symposium...

be safe

Bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *Ok..I'm home from teaching in Minsk and my annual 2 week teaching tour of Israel..Had a good time teaching security and others..
> 
> Bram *



Good and reassuring to hear.  Welcome back and see you in Buffalo!

Yours,
Moi


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

Jerome,

I am sorry to hear about your recent family issues.




> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium 1
> Instructor Schedule  Tentative as of June 13, 2003
> 
> ...



My Choices, I would want to see given the schedule.



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 7  8:30    Training Session #1:
> Guro Bruce Chiu; Senior Master Rocky Paswik; Open Session
> *



Guro Bruce Chiu



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> Saturday, July 12, 2003:
> 
> ...



Senior Master Richard Roy



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 10:15  11:30 am  Training Session #3
> Guro Dawud  Muhammad; SM Rocky Paswik; Guro Peter Vargas
> *



Guro Dawud  Muhammad



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 11:30 am  12:45 pm Training Session #4
> Punong Guro Tom Bolden; Senior Master Bram Frank; Open Session
> *



Senior Master Bram Frank



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 12:45  2:00 pm  Training Session #5
> Senior Master Dan Anderson, Datu Dieter Knuttel; Datu Tim Hartman
> *



Datu Dieter Knuttel



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 2:00  3:15 pm  Training Session #6
> Guro Peter Vargas;  SM Richard Roy; SM Bram Frank
> *



Guro Peter Vargas



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 3:15  4:30 pm  Training Session #7
> Guro David Ng, Guro Dawud Muhammad; Datu Tim Hartman
> *



Guro David Ng



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 4:30  5:45 pm  Training Session #8
> PG Tom Bolden,  SM Dan Anderson; Guro Bruce Chiu
> *



PG Tom Bolden



> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *
> 5:45  6:00 Reserved Session & Discussion
> 
> ...




Jerome,

The only reason I bring this up, is to ask some questions. As it stands I will not be able to see three of the big guns on the schedule. Datu Hartman, Senior Master Anderson and Senior Master Paswik. I have seen these three before, and this is why they are not currently on my to see list with the given schedule.

I did see that you had some open session. I was wondering if you have had the chance to fill those, or an updated schedule. I like to plan in advance. So, if I must choose I would like to make the decision before I get in the car to drive out .  I know it is a failing of mine. It also gives those looking for a chance to swing at me a chance to to plan ahead also.  Hence, my displeasure at not being able to see Tim, Dan and Rocky, who I  know that all  three of them would be out to get me.  Paranoia Joke, with my Friends, everyone.

I had hoped to be able to see everyone there.

Tim and Dan and Rocky, Please do not take this personally for not making my list of people to see at this event .  We can chat and share a beer or two in the evenings. 

Hoping to hear some updates.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tim and Dan and Rocky, Please do not take this personally for not making my list of people to see at this event .  We can chat and share a beer or two in the evenings. *



Not a problem Rich. I do feel that the scheduling may cause some problems. There are several people that I would like to see, but I will miss out on some of the other instructors due to schedule conflicts. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi all:

Just a few days left until the Symposium. I'm really looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting others. It's going to be great!

Thanks,

Richard Curren


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> *Hi all:
> 
> Just a few days left until the Symposium. I'm really looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting others. It's going to be great!
> ...



Yes Richard, I am looking forward to meeting lots of new people and talking to old friends as well 

See you there
:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Any suggestions?   *



Probably the answer lies in the open sessions.  Those might be used to work with an instructor whose scheduled class you missed.  My suggestion.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Probably the answer lies in the open sessions.  Those might be used to work with an instructor whose scheduled class you missed.  My suggestion.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Great Idea Dan,

Only if the instructor sticks around ?

Since there are only three areas for the teaching, I assume the open will have only three also, so I hope I can catch those I miss. I am just concerned that I will only have the option of seeing people  I already have, and could have seen others earlier in the week 

As Daffy Duck says, "I am A GREEEEEDY Little Coward"

I say, "I am a GREEEEEDY Martial Artist" I want to train wiht everyone 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

"_I'll be there.  I'll be there.  Whenever you need me, I'll be there."_

This was sung by Michael Jackson when he was still a kid and not the (insert your own description here) he is today.

I suppose quoting the song betrays my age but hey, my hairline already did that.  I'll stick around for Q&A topics, much like at the first WMAA Camp.  You ask me, "What's your take on...?" and off we go.

See y'all in Buffalo. 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jerome,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your recent family issues.
> ...



Hi Rich, 

Thank you for your statement with regard to my family and the deaths of Elaine and Cletes.  Very difficult to accept and understand, but we have to deal with it none the less.

You have made some great choices and they were quite difficult to make, I am sure.  I had two very difficult tasks with regard to making up the schedule.  First I wanted to ensure that everyone who was originally scheduled to teach and who volunteered to be a presenter has two (2) time slots as promised at the outset of the pplanning for the Symposium.  The second concern was that every instructor was not placed against either of the same two instructors a second time.  That problem was the real bear.

Like all big events with multiple instructors, it might be best to choose to go see the people whom you have not worked with before.  One of the goals that I had in mind for the Symposiuim was to give the attendees the opportunity to see and train with new and different people.  In other words, expand on their experiences and get a new perspective on Modern Arnis.

With a couple of the presenters, Rich, the mere mention of your name and your size will have them swinging at you in spite of the fact that they do not know you at all    You just seem to have that sort of effect on people    What more can I say??? 

All kidding aside, I will not have the final schedule until Friday morning because of David Ng's cancellation on Monday of this week and I am going to fill his slot with a good candidate whom I have been holding in reserve.  And as I have said a couple of times, these kinds of events always come with surprises, some planned and others necessiated by circumstances.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 10, 2003)

Dr Barber

Are you going to have anything printed up with a slight description (mini bio?) of the presenters and the final teaching schedule of the symposium at the sysmposium?  It would be nice to know what the presenters background is and what they plan to teach during their sessions.  This would be especially helpful if the instructor is planning on teaching different topics during different sessions.

I know a thread was started on what was being taught and I have monitored it but it didn't seem like all of the instructors participated in it.  Which is why I'm suggesting/asking about it now.  (As if you don't have enough on your plate organizing this already     )

Datu Dieter's posts on what he would be covering (different subjects at different sessions) was what originally got me thinking about this, and then Rich Parson's post on who he would be seeing really got me thinking about it just now.  So you can blame them  .

All kidding aside some of the names of the instructors I don't know about but have heard in the past at camps, others I haven't heard about, some have posted here etc. etc.  But it wouold be nice to know a little about them and what they are planning on teaching so we can chart our training time.  Some people might want to go see the instructors cause they have never seen the people before, others cause they have seen them, and others because of their content of what they plan to teach.  It would be helpful.

Regardless I look forward to attending the event and some different training.

Mark

Sorry if I screwed up spell checking this I've got to go.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *Dr Barber
> 
> Are you going to have anything printed up with a slight description (mini bio?) of the presenters and the final teaching schedule of the symposium at the sysmposium?  It would be nice to know what the presenters background is and what they plan to teach during their sessions.  This would be especially helpful if the instructor is planning on teaching different topics during different sessions.
> ...



The final schedule will be made up tomorrow and distrubted at the Symposium.  Bio's/teaching and training  will be mentioned as well.

The real fun is about to begin and I have already talked with Datu Dieter Knuttel, who arrived yesterday.  I am looking forward to seeing you on Friday, Mark.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

